# Driver for AMW Monitor



## amamcmillan (Jun 11, 2008)

I am trying to locate the driver for a AMW 19" widescreen, LCD monitor. It is model A912WDB. I am running XP. Please help.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

the drivers are usually covered by windows and you set it up in your video card software


----------



## robertyy (Dec 29, 2008)

I have the same monitor. go to the manufacturer at promedialcd.com

for support.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

http://promedialcd.com/001/usa/index.php?page=faqs



> Drivers for my LCD monitor.
> 
> Our LCD monitors are all Plug & Play and do not require drivers. No drivers are available unless specified. Windows will recognize it as a Plug & Play monitor and install appropriate, default drivers. This will not effect the monitor's performance.


What issues are you having?
Bill


----------

